# Older Trek 520 Tire size



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

I have an older Trek 520 with semi horizontal drop outs, and am going to be building it up as a single speed. It is the older nice steel version with canti studs.

I am trying to figure out what the widest tire I can fit in it is, and what I should go buy?


----------



## Bolo Grubb (Aug 25, 2004)

I have a 1984 trek 720 with 27" wheels on it. I put 1 and 1/4 inch tires on it and use it for commuting. I still have plenty of room to put fenders on it


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

What are 1.25" in cs?


----------

